# A valuation is a mapping from the set of first-order variables into the set



## Fibonacci

Buenas,

Como es de esperarse, estoy buscando cómo traducir esta palabrita del inglés, y de paso el verbo "to map". Ya busqué los otros mil mensajes sobre el tema, y no me parece que "mapeo" sea la traducción correcta; el DRAE define "mapear" como "representar gráficamente la distribución relativa de las partes de un todo"... y no, no es eso, lo que yo busco no tiene nada de gráfico.

La frase:
A valuation is a mapping from the set of first-order variables into the set {V,F}.

Gracias por su ayuda,

-Fibo


----------



## Bil

Hola Fibonacci

¿Ha considerado el sustantivo _'trazado,'_ pero más en sentido figurado? O, ¿_'determinación'_?  En inglés, en este sentido, _'to map'_ significa _'to plot (out)'_ como la determinación del curso que le sigue algo.  En términos generales, podemos _'map out'_ o _'plot out'_ o _'outline'_—aun sólo mentalmente—una estrategia o un itinerario.  Lo mismo va por la matemática.  Después de _'plot out'_ (¿trazar? ¿determinar?) el curso de algo, tenemos en mano o sencillamente en la cabeza su _'mapping.'_


----------



## Fibonacci

Bil said:


> ¿Ha considerado el sustantivo _'trazado,'_ pero más en sentido figurado?



No realmente. Esto no tiene nada de trazado, nada de gráfico.



Bil said:


> O, ¿_'determinación'_?



No en español, de seguro.



Bil said:


> En inglés, en este sentido, _'to map'_ significa _'to plot (out)'_ como la determinación del curso que le sigue algo.  En términos generales, podemos _'map out'_ o _'plot out'_ o _'outline'_—aun sólo mentalmente—una estrategia o un itinerario.



¿Esto es como "graficar"? (aunque esto sigue sin resolver el problema original)



Bil said:


> Lo mismo va por la matemática.  Después de _'plot out'_ (¿trazar? ¿determinar?) el curso de algo, tenemos en mano o sencillamente en la cabeza su _'mapping.'_



Esto tal vez sería válido en las funciones numéricas (porque me imagino que se refiere a esto: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graph_of_a_function), pero acá no. Estamos hablando aquí de un objeto (el famoso "mapping") un poco abstracto, que no puede ser dibujado, ni siquiera en la mente. Como mucho en una tabla de verdad, pero por nada del mundo se debe entender una valuación como una tabla de ésas: la valuación viene primero y la tabla después, nunca al revés.


----------



## Bil

Un _'mapping'_ se puede componer de líneas, palabras, números o simplemente ideas.


----------



## Fibonacci

Bil said:


> Un _'mapping'_ se puede componer de líneas, palabras, números o simplemente ideas.



En cambio un "trazado" no. Y una "determinación" menos.


----------



## Bil

Fibonacci said:


> En cambio un "trazado" no. Y una "determinación" menos.



¿Ésta es su manera de decir _'gracias'_?  Obviamente hay problemas en este hilo más allá de la gramática.

Entradas biográficas en la Red
"traza la vida": 4,920 
"trazado de la vida": 40,600


----------



## Fibonacci

Bil said:


> ¿Ésta es su manera de decir _'gracias'_?



Cuando se está a las tres de la mañana traduciendo un libro de lógica, a veces se pasan por alto esos detalles; lo siento.



Bil said:


> Obviamente hay problemas en este hilo más alla de la gramática.
> 
> Entradas biográficas en la Red
> "traza la vida": 4,920
> "trazado de la vida": 40,600



¿Y qué fue eso?


----------



## fernandopc85

hola, trabajando un texto de matemáticas encontre que _continuos mapping_, hace referencia a funciones continuas, ustedes que opinan


----------



## Fibonacci

fernandopc85 said:


> hola, trabajando un texto de matemáticas encontre que _continuos mapping_, hace referencia a funciones continuas, ustedes que opinan



Eso se parece más a lo que estoy buscando. Pero entonces, ¿no hay diferencia entre "mapping" y "function"?


----------



## Lyapunov

Hola, vengo a poner paz y aclarar las dudas algebraicas:

Matemáticamente mapping es sin'onimo de function, pero el concepto que se intenta transmitir es diferente (seguramente esto último no me haya quedado muy claro). Yo no lo traducir'ia como funci'on; en España lo llamabamos "correspondencia", no sé como será en el resto de países. Creo que en el contexto que das te pega, si pones función deberías aclarar cual es el dominio de la mismas y su imagen. 
Bottom line, yo diría:
Una evaluación (o asignación ??) es una correspondencia entre las variables de primer order y el conjunto {V,F}

Espero que le sirva!


----------



## Fibonacci

Lyapunov said:


> Hola, vengo a poner paz y aclarar las dudas algebraicas:
> 
> Matemáticamente mapping es sin'onimo de function, pero el concepto que se intenta transmitir es diferente (seguramente esto último no me haya quedado muy claro). Yo no lo traducir'ia como funci'on; en España lo llamabamos "correspondencia", no sé como será en el resto de países. Creo que en el contexto que das te pega, si pones función deberías aclarar cual es el dominio de la mismas y su imagen.
> Bottom line, yo diría:
> Una evaluación (o asignación ??) es una correspondencia entre las variables de primer order y el conjunto {V,F}
> 
> Espero que le sirva!



Me gusta lo de "correspondencia", aunque sigo sin entender la diferencia con "function"; si estoy especificando el dominio y el rango, ¿no debería según tu criterio poder decir "función"?


----------



## Lyapunov

Perdona mi anterior explicación, efectivamente no era nada clara. Si estás trabajando con libros de cálculo, puedes considerarlos sinónimos. Si en cambio trabajas con lógica (creo que decías eso más arriba), hay un matiz entre ambos conceptos:
Map se refiere a una correspondencia en particular.
Function se refiere a un modelo de esa correspondencia.

Espero que haya quedado mejor esta vez


----------

